# Pycnogenol / pine bark (95% pinus pinaster extract)



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

Ive always had crappy leg vein function due to some past downed genetics and later in life a health issue which in turn one leg veined removed due to blood pooling etc. So long while back here on anasci i was having other leg below knee swelling and wouldn't go away. did some personal research and found tree bark extract showing in studies how it strengthens leg veins etc. I try to avoid meds as much as possible so I started this new finding of tree [email protected] 150 mg day. As of this third month I can say edema in leg is gone so it works .. Great antioxidant with other properties it does also besides vein health.  Just thought someone may want to know.. Thanks..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

Pycnogenol - Medical Health Care Library Wiki


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fantastic supplement


----------

